

Ask HN: Where are all these jobs coming from? - noahtkoch

There's this huge explosion of jobs recently, specifically in the tech world. How are their so many jobs when it feels like most of us are using a handful of services?
======
jseip
I think the influx of venture capital and the proliferation of incubator /
accelerator programs has a lot to do with it. At any given moment there are
hundreds of startups fighting to build a better product, service more
customers, and win the adoption war. Further, the better capitalized those
companies are (i.e the more money they've raised), the more they can afford to
pay for devs before their product is widely used / billed for. That help?

------
keiferski
Devs aren't (and shouldn't be) the primary customers of most startups

